# Center Ice HD



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

On average, each night, how many Center Ice games were in HD this year on Dish?


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

does dish get canadien HD games on there NHL CI


----------



## habsfan66 (Mar 25, 2010)

bnwrx said:


> On average, each night, how many Center Ice games were in HD this year on Dish?


Don't know that you could do this as an average. No Canadian, MSG, or Comcast Philly HD ever so you're pretty much left with all teams on FSN or the other Comcast and/or local network feeds. Most of these were HD last year (at least one team's feed) but last year was a little tough to judge as there was no NBA to share HD space with until xmas.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

habsfan66 said:


> Don't know that you could do this as an average. No Canadian, MSG, or Comcast Philly HD ever so you're pretty much left with all teams on FSN or the other Comcast and/or local network feeds. Most of these were HD last year (at least one team's feed) but last year was a little tough to judge as there was no NBA to share HD space with until xmas.


Thanks, this is just one of many considerations for me. I am looking at switching from Directv to Dish. DTV had nearly all games in HD last year, a few games with Canadian teams were in SD but many, including HNIC were HD. Many other considerations ahead, most of all price points for monthly charges for equipment. Programming is relatively close in price after the signup discount are over so it comes down to things like this CenterIce HD concern and a few others. Thanks for your input...


----------



## habsfan66 (Mar 25, 2010)

bnwrx said:


> Thanks, this is just one of many considerations for me. I am looking at switching from Directv to Dish. DTV had nearly all games in HD last year, a few games with Canadian teams were in SD but many, including HNIC were HD. Many other considerations ahead, most of all price points for monthly charges for equipment. Programming is relatively close in price after the signup discount are over so it comes down to things like this CenterIce HD concern and a few others. Thanks for your input...


Well, if it helps any more with your decision, for what it's worth I'd have DirecTV myself if I could get their signal (I can only get Dish eastern arc) for the sole reason of more CI HD.


----------



## MCHuf (Oct 9, 2011)

Has anyone here watched the online version of NHL: CI? I watch the MLB.TV "free game of the day" through my Roku on my 46" hdtv. And while pq isn't as good as Dish hd pq, it's a whole lot better than sd. The NHL online version might be something to consider if you feel you're getting too many games in sd.


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

I have had CI for 10 years and next year I have decided to go to the online version. It's a bit cheaper and PQ is great provided you have good bandwidth. I am tired of the SD games from Canada, and the non-FSN regionals.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I watch NHL Gamecenter on my Apple TV. It's amazing.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

SDWC said:


> I have had CI for 10 years and next year I have decided to go to the online version. It's a bit cheaper and PQ is great provided you have good bandwidth. I am tired of the SD games from Canada, and the non-FSN regionals.


Interesting. I had not considered online viewing. Another poster indicated the online CI available thru Roku. Don't have one of those so would need to acquire
that. Currently any online viewing here is only thru my computer monitor, would not want that. If PQ is good would think about what devices I would need to properly view it on my livingroom 42". Thanks...


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

bnwrx said:


> Interesting. I had not considered online viewing. Another poster indicated the online CI available thru Roku. Don't have one of those so would need to acquire
> that. Currently any online viewing here is only thru my computer monitor, would not want that. If PQ is good would think about what devices I would need to properly view it on my livingroom 42". Thanks...


Its also coming this Fall 2012 to the Xbox 360 so If you have one of those you might not need a Roku. It will require Xbox Live Gold membership and NHL GC Live subscription and the normal blackout restrictions set by the NHL apply. 
http://www.xbox.com/en-US/live/sports


----------

